# Help



## luqman sikander (11/9/16)

Hi I'm looking for a basic start off vape that doesn't cost too much. I'm new to this and would like advice


----------



## Glytch (11/9/16)

Welcome to the forum. What are you using at the moment? Are you looking to get off cigarettes or just moving to a new device?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luqman sikander (11/9/16)

I'm looking to quit cigarettes


----------



## kev mac (12/9/16)

luqman sikander said:


> I'm looking to quit cigarettes


Hi friend.l had great success quitting cigs w/ vapeing.The choices for newbies is better than ever.My advice to you is to Google a site such as 3fvapes (simply because of the vast array they stock). Scroll thru the devices and get an idea of what is available and ask yourself"how much do I spend and how much power do you need.Do likewise w/ tanks.. if something catches your eye watch a product review on YouTube.Of course forum members will always help when you ask.Imo a 25-50watt variable mod can be found for a reasonable price.you might check out ones with lipo self contained power to avoid the cost of batteries and chargers till you know you'll stick w/ vapeing.The vapeing world is at your fingertips.Enjoy vapeing and the forum.Luck to ya".


----------



## Huffapuff (12/9/16)

Hi @luqman sikander welcome to the forum. 

There's a wide variety of choice to help you get started vaping and off of the stickies 

Take a look at the eGo style vaporizers like the Joyetech AIO, the iJust 2 or the Kangertech Subvod. They're all easy to use devices to help you get started. 

Alternatively you can get a fantastic starter kit like the eLeaf Pico or the Topbox Mini. Although these require buying a battery too.

These are just starting points, there's so much out there and great advice to be had here on the forum. Good luck and have fun!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Hi @luqman sikander welcome to the forum.
> 
> There's a wide variety of choice to help you get started vaping and off of the stickies
> 
> ...




Hi, I agree with the advice @Huffapuff gave.

The first 3 are more basic starter kits and they are all very good to get you off the stinkies. They are very good budget devices but a little limited when it comes to expanding and growing.

The second 2 are a little more expensive and you need a separate battery but they are capable of expanding, changing tanks and rebuilding etc.

1. Get whatever you can afford right now and start on your journey to get off the stinkies as soon as possible.
2. See it as a journey and not a destination. Don't give up if you don't stop smoking after 2 weeks. Just keep reducing the number of sigs you have
3. If possible, consider having a backup device (of the first 3) When a battery goes dead or a coil dies unexpectedly, you will be tempted to grab a smoke. Or have a backup battery and charger for the second 2.
4. Ask questions on the forum as you will receive a lot of support.
5. Keep vaping. I struggled to get a juice I liked in the beginning, but you just have to keep trying different types (dessert, tobacco, fruits) until you find what you like. My taste also changes the longer I was off the sigs.

Good luck and stay strong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

